# 1040/2255 question



## berniej (Mar 5, 2012)

When I've filed the last so many years I was just able to go to the IRS Form page get the form fill it out save it and print it and mail. I tried today and while the form comes up I can't fill it out on my computer unless I'm doing something wrong which probably is the case.
Is there a place I can go, not that place, where I'd be able to do the forms on the computer and save.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks 

Bernie McKenna


----------



## ForeignBody (Oct 20, 2011)

berniej said:


> When I've filed the last so many years I was just able to go to the IRS Form page get the form fill it out save it and print it and mail. I tried today and while the form comes up I can't fill it out on my computer unless I'm doing something wrong which probably is the case.
> Is there a place I can go, not that place, where I'd be able to do the forms on the computer and save.
> 
> Any help would be greatly appreciated.
> ...


It comes up OK here:

https://www.irs.gov/pub/irs-pdf/f1040.pdf


----------



## berniej (Mar 5, 2012)

ForeignBody said:


> It comes up OK here:
> 
> https://www.irs.gov/pub/irs-pdf/f1040.pdf


Thanks for the info.

Bernie


----------

